# Quality but no quantity.



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I just hit the wrong week fellas. Back to work Monday. I did get 9 today. All on jigs. 2 15” 1 16” and a 16.25”.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Almost forgot. The always popular bucket picture


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Those are pigs! Way to go Kevin.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Gotta love the bucket picture !

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Nice size for sure!


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Monster Slabs! Never saw one that big, till now.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Crank up the fryer...Rather catch a few bigguns then a bunch of dinks!!! Way ta get it done son!


----------



## damnifino3 (Sep 23, 2012)

Hell yeah

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## olegator (Dec 6, 2014)

BIG fish or little bucket??


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Sho-nuff slabs! How deep were they?


----------



## speckledcroaker (Mar 23, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

Mmmmm hongry


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

Nice crappie!


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Geeez. Monsters.....:thumbup:


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

You caught some big ones. Same thing happened to us a few weeks ago at Eufala, but fishing is still better than working.


----------



## ironman (Oct 18, 2007)

Good job Try’in


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Bodupp said:


> Sho-nuff slabs! How deep were they?




14’ - 14”. I fished every drop of water


----------



## dustyflair (Nov 11, 2011)

Try'n Hard said:


> 14’ - 14”. I fished every drop of water


What river are you fishing?


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

dustyflair said:


> What river are you fishing?




Alabama River


----------

